# LBG - 18/2 (of red fish, and green fish)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome report as usual Red, nice fish Andre ( Nice assist Funda ).

You guys were canodoling far too long I just had to come have a look and was pleasantly suprised to see a big green fish rearing to be released of the magical mark, now I may get jelous sometimes but to see a fish that size I was glad it wasnt on the end of my tackle!

I had something big and dirty on my 1kg setup pulling drag but alas I was blown into the trees and proceeded to get bricked by some native fish, alas I lost my bet with the missus and no native by this weekend means I must shave the facial fungus ( might try and extend the growth for Barlings though ).

Well done guys, nice to meet all the new guys even if it was brief.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

You canberrians have a lot of fun out on that lake. Well done on the cod.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Great report, i realy need to get up more early to get in on some of the action but after yesterdays effort (and a few beers last night to top off a great day  ) the body just didnt want to work this morning.
I speak to a fair few blokes at the ramp who fish from there boats and none of them seem to get results quite as good as the yakkers.
Well done  .


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

GARRICK!!!! WELL DONE MATE! cannot wait to see some pics, video footage would be great too!

Sounds like a top morning! again, no leave pass for me! did hit Gungahlin pond and was very productive on redfin (never knew 40cm bugg3rs were in there) will report tomorrow, wainitng on some pics before the official post.

Ash


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great report, out of interest how far do you think you paddled (based on the map photo of the trip)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Garrick,

1st up congrats on what many would cosinder a fish of a life time, welcome to the metre plus club mate....well done!

Go to this site and order yourself a bottle, you've earned it now 8)










http://www.magicalmark.com.au/


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfwTO/sAADrfgAASUOeCUiCwVAo/7/+gMAEGhDVPCJ6E0j0JqNqaHqDTan6ptIYAGjQ0YRk0GjTQGDU9I1NRmkaDBGEZDIaaELIeTLZD06ep2iqLqvVHVOmy616PE92qxSvBeJQ7Wm86MZ578cXMBcII8mweYQ6y1LGJT1vgEHeIu+J7c7RF0QllxQ2KquGkuUtCh/y1K8VDRxQJQDZjW1qzkd7xQXBPAMyaV3MQfEoOqhitsYyKPdnxNct6EQSkDdxe/t/SFpDcrNE/CEFvFF4T0QaPbDvvK7m6DFkhHkQB2ZDz2RwUkmirJSjxjGxiDtr+k+XDgOX6M5IumCjHru6gLN5E/BWeaZuxk97Aicsym1JLrBQtpREWRUDIFSxyMp1Dp39YoQ3teHkfxdyRThQkPwTO/sA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red good to read of so many yakkers on the water, and the tremendous result for Garrick


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Great result on the cod Garrick What lure did you get it on?

We also got a metre plus of cod from the Yarra yesterday. You will have to read about it in the "off topic" section as it was landbased.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Nice pcis Red.

Coming from Brisbane, and growing up even further North, I've never crassed paths with a Redfin - how do they bite/fight/taste?

(and what does LMAO stand for (I'm sure I'm being thick!!?)?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats to Garrick. Dying to see the video.

Another big day out for the ACT crew. Has anyone thought of defence mechanisms against the rowers?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great report Red and the pics came up trumps. just awesome the size of some of those reddies.and Garrick a big congrats on the meter+ cod, you must have slept soundly that nite, as i imagine the thrill would last for days.
Top effort all.after seeing all these fabulous redfin getting caught im gonna have to plan a trip up to this great lake of yours. 1 day.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Great report red. I really like the photos. I see it as a nice way of informally introducing some of the Canberra guys to the out of Canberra guys.

The lure I was using for that cod was a quad spinnerbait with NO STINGER HOOK in Chatrouse(spelling?)colour. No trolling but rather casting the lure out and giving it time to sink deep enough by counting to 20 before slow steady retrieve. I try to cast a minimum of 10 casts in one specific spot before focusing on a new spot.

The video came out OK but I dont have any photos. CAN THE FORUM HANDLE A VIDEO CLIP AND IF SO HOW THE HELL DO i LOAD IT ONTO THE FORUM


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Andre,

You should be able to get some still shots off the video but I'm not sure how.

If you put the video up you might need to edit some of the sounds out :lol: sorry but I do get rather excited when my green freinds show up :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdWfRagAACNfgAASQAeAECBBECA/b9+gMADNSGpgpPFNpPU0/VDTMo2oY0xGEaYAAASqeQnqDINTaTTQeiEAGGSQ6HbXe5vez8YklZxI5WwfFBnzowQgdwbdVLipMmQ6PNN0FJEz3V5xlplM3LTB0Rw0EToycTExzmpqZfsfXFkkWm1H+LCsUgnoRhvJWLv2bbWiIpbInsuaKlYKyQjbSI0hNUvcuQ35/a95xObM+b1TROJP2es6MGOuN9lGkcEDBxRWGUiXPsWI9yKLhlr/F3JFOFCQ1Z9FqA==


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

FUNDA- mate the way you were talking to that green mamma, any person not looking would thionk it is your first kid. Great to see some one loving their natives that much.

RED- thanks for the tips. I will try some thing out tomorrow and will let you guys know when I have it done. The inlaws have arrived and the mises is fully occupied and out of my hands. TIME TO FOCUS ON BARLINGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTYDHKMAAAjXgAASQYUgABAAL2XfACAAVFAANAyZBFPUafqTZTGp6mAZDl+7zlWqGyAjR2HEX/leNrelijr9DVAq6ywQrtR+4eZ8XckU4UJA2AxyjA==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Crazy fish and to think Andre had his 'Cod Classic' hat on!

<drool>


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for putting the photo on the site Red. I honestly think it inspires all to go out and FISH. Funda since red has played magic on cleaning up the photo I guess it would be best to get a copy from him.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Is the video posted anywhere on the net?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great report Red!!!
Very interesting reading and cool photos!!!
I'm always interested in what fish are caught where around Aussie!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy...look at the size...now thats a fair dinkum whooper. 
TOP TOP EFFORT 8)


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

NO THE VIDEO IS NOT ON THE WEB YET. THAT I PHASE 2 FOR ME. WILL TRY TO DO IT SOME TIME TODAY AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHERE TO LOOK


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

love your work men!
8) just can't go past a good photo or twoooo


----------

